

Self-Replication Process Holds Promise for Production of New Materials - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111012132651.htm

======
ph0rque
This is the start (progress?) of the much-anticipated and denounced molecular
nanotech. Notice the article carefully avoids calling it that...

------
jasonabelli
The science is awesome and terrifying. It brings us one step closer to the
grey goo doomsday outcome.

~~~
mckoss
I wouldn't worry much now. Natural self replicators abound. The synthetic one
described here require very specialized conditions and resources. I think the
man-made replication has a long way to go before outdoing Nature.

~~~
J3L2404
Except for the fact that natural self replicators are in a predator/prey
balanced ecosystem, synthetic replicators could be a monstrously invasive
species.

~~~
onemoreact
If your replicating in the wild your basically stuck with organic chemistry as
building blocks (C,N,H,O) plus a few 'exotics' when you really need them. Add
to that the need for a plentiful energy source to replicate rapidly. We may be
able to improve on some things and make a better form of chlorophyll etc., but
as long as we are using organic chemistry it's going to be very hard to create
something that does not quickly end up as something else’s food or host.

~~~
wladimir
Don't forget that organic bacteria/virii/fungus can also be extremely deadly.
Even artificial ones. But yes, it'd be more like biological threat than "grey
goo scenario".

What if they "eat" electronic devices and other human artifacts instead of
organic compounds? Would that contain enough "exotics"? It wouldn't be as
directly deadly as nanobots eating meat, but could do great harm to our
civilization.

